# The Haunted House And Other Spooky Poems and Tales Scholastic Records 1970



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/roj9hjqvzoihn12w928ajday1y9m5vai


MORE INFO FROM SCAR STUFF HERE:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/02/scholastic-records-haunted-house-1970.html*


----------

